# A Little Picture For You



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Just a picture of a closed box...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

wow--


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice find. They get better the longer they sit!!!!
MMMMMMM Good!!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Oooohhhh yeah Baby... That's what I'm talkin about!!! I smoked one earlier... Yummy!!!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

What's the story here, help a brother expand his knowledge...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

That box would look better opened in my humidor :lol:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I have one in mine. Love them smokes.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I have one in mine.


 Bragging are we?


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, I smoked the only one I had the other day. Boy was it an amazing smoke!:thumb: I hate that I dont have room (or the money right now lol) for a box and I cant get them anywhere around here. :mumbles:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

OOOoooooo!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Jealous! Nice looking box there. Post pictures when you open it up!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

still have an unopned box in my humidor...sleep baby sleep!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok Tim put them back on the shelf before you get in trouble LOL


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone? What are these? I'm curious...


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

What a nice box, I've never had one of these boxes but I'm sure it would look good in the vinotemp


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Patrick B said:


> Anyone? What are these? I'm curious...


These are some great cigars. That's what these are. Run a search in the members review forums. I'm sure someone has done something on them.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Patrick B said:


> Anyone? What are these? I'm curious...


This is the Illusione Holy Lance - a great lancero. Somewhere around 12-15 bucks a piece - but a great cigar.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's what it looks like opened...


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Only had one once!! It was in a bom that I received from Johndot... And it was awesome!! :dribble:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Here's what it looks like opened...


Very nice. Whats that lurking in the background?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't remember; I just opened the box on some other stuff... Couldn't crop the pic easily so I left it as is.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Patrick B said:


> Anyone? What are these? I'm curious...


Those are the Ilusione Holy Lance. They are a lancero size. And I've also got a box, minus one,(which was delish) Peacefully sleeping.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine are doing the same thing - minus one too!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Some nice prono there Squiddy! Good to see ya around ta boot 

CD


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice picture. heaven in a box


----------

